# allure flooring coming up at seams & corners



## Mavis (Jun 16, 2010)

We recently had Allure look like tile stripes installed on a *diagnol* (*does this* *cause a problem*?), on dry cement, we live in the high desert of California. The problem is the seams are coming up and the corners of a few stripes are protuding up. We have heard that the Allure should be placed 1/4 of a inch *away from the wall when installing, is this correct*? I have read the threads posted, one person place a type of weight on the seams which held the seams down, I also placed weight on the seams to hold it down but the corners of the strips remain up. Does the *heavy weight of the furniture cause the seams and courners to pop up? *Please advise us.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you tried superglue? Yes, you have to have gaps around the edges or it will buckle. If you really read all the threads on Allure, you would already know this. This is the biggest thread. http://www.diychatroom.com/f5/thoughts-opinions-trafficmaster-allure-flooring-home-depot-9558/

If you want more, just click on search and type in "allure".


----------



## Mavis (Jun 16, 2010)

*Please help!!!*
Hi Rusty Baker or someone who deals with Allure flooring. We spoke with our contractor who had installed the Allure flooring in our new add on room. He states that he has a Rep. coming out to look at the flooring, they both agree that it is our entertainment center causing the flooring to buckle and come up also, not allow movement of the Allure flooring. The contractor took pictures and sent them to the Rep. (not sure what company she is a Rep. for). 
The seams are also buckling under our sofa and love seat and at all wall surfaces of the room and where there is no furniture. 
*IS IT TRUE THAT FURNITURE WILL CAUSE BUCKLING, RISING OF SEAMS AND NON MOVEMENT OF ALLURE FLOORING? * *WHY WOULD FLOORING BE SOLD AND NOT BE ABLE TO PLACE FURNITURE ON IT???????*


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I guess that could be a problem in a room heavily furnitured as a small living room would tend to be. Even with a piece of furnature sitting on the flooring, there should be an acceptable amount of movement allowed. If, on the other hand there was an entertainmant center on one wall, a heavy sofa on the opposite wall, add to that book shelves, recliner, ottoman, coffee table and it could possible restrict the necessary free movement in a floating floor to cause issues. 

You mentioned it was on dry concrete. Are you sure? Did anyone vapor test the floor before installing. Any vapor coming up through the concrete would be trapped under the floor.


----------



## Mavis (Jun 16, 2010)

Can you assist us please. Will furniture prevent movement of Allure flooring and cause buckling with seams popping up?

The contractor who installed the Allure flooring knew the size of our furniture and had helped move it in. If we were notified that furniture would cause a problem, we would not have used Allure flooring!!!
It looks like we are out the money and now have defective flooring to live with.

_2 threads on same issue merged_


----------



## FlooringDude (Jul 2, 2010)

Coming from a contracting background, it sounds like the flooring or installation is defective. What is a floor worth if you can't place furniture on it? The steps I would suggest to get your flooring replaced and see who is at fault would be to first check the installation. Buy a box of the flooring at HD and read the installation instructions. Is there a gap around the edge of the room under your molding? Can you take it off and see? Is there a bunch of dirt on the glue strips...even in places where the flooring is not coming up yet? Assess the installation as per the instructions that come with the flooring. If the installation was done correctly it is the flooring company's problem. Does it state in the instruction or anywhere that heavy furniture is unacceptable for this style flooring? If not then you have a case. If you don't get involved and check yourself as to why the floor is failing then you are going to leave the decision up to the people who have everything to lose by replacing it.


----------



## Mavis (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi FloorDude,
Thanks and we are following your advise. The owners manual had no clause regarding the weight or size of furniture, our contracture said to move the intertainment center off the flooring. We do have a case here.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Mavis just keep in mind...generally speaking, the installer, the seller, and the factory rep, will try to make this YOUR problem and shove it down your throat if you let them do it.

The Internet flooring forums are full of complaints about the Allure product and the complaints are the same as yours. The quality of the product is very questionable.

None of those participants want to be "out of pocket" for the cost of replacing your floor or installing it correctly.

Selling a flooring product that is vulnerable to the use of furniture is like selling a swimming pool that you can't put water in. Expect to get a "run-around" before you get any satisfaction.

Why would you allow anyone with a vested interest in the cost of redoing the floor also provide the inspector? That is the fox guarding the hen house syndrome. Before you agree to anything short of total satisfaction you should hire YOUR OWN independent inspector that does not have a financial interest in the outcome of the findings.:whistling2:

There are independent inspectors available all over the country.


----------



## Mavis (Jun 16, 2010)

*Allure flooring bulging corners ends coming up/To:Bud Cline*

Hi Bud,
Thanks for your input, we are in the process of getting estimates and preparing a letter of demand for all involved in this matter then, court if no responce or satisfaction upon replacement.:wink:


----------



## FlooringDude (Jul 2, 2010)

If the flooring is simply coming up at the seams I would call Home Depots customer support line. Call the store where the product was purchased and if no one there handles the situation to your satisfaction ask for their 1-800 number for customer care. I would not bring up lawyers or court in order to get your flooring replaced or you are going to spend more than just replacing it as most companies will simply drop the ball and wait for legal action once you bring this up. Home Depot should take care of it if it is a product issue. I would still suggest to actually do your homework and take a few pieces up and see if there is dirt and check for expansion gaps because if there is dirt or it is cut too close it's your installers problem.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Home Depot has a very poor record of resolving customer complaints on any of their products.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Home Depot has a very poor record of resolving customer complaints on any of their products.


The Internet is full of complaints about Home Depot also, It is true they also don't have the best record when it comes to resolution of complaints.

Pursue it as you wish, just remember, to be forwarned is to be fore-armed.


----------



## FlooringDude (Jul 2, 2010)

I worked in big box retail for eight years in the installation and sales end of flooring. The best way to handle the situation before getting sue happy is try their corporate customer complaint hotline. All you have to do is say that "Lowes would never do this to me and I am going to shop there" and you should have no more issues. This is how my company handled all complaints. The store level usually will not bend but once it becomes a corporate complaint the store has to do what it can to satisfy the customer.


----------



## Mavis (Jun 16, 2010)

To FlooringDude and Rusty Baker,
Thanks for your input on the Allure Flooring which is becoming worse, more seams and ends are popping up. We received from Halstead Traffic Masters Allure Flooring a 1 oz. bottle of Allure Adhesives, don't think it will take care of aprox. 1/3 of the flooring with seams popping up. This is crazy why should we be repairing something a proffesional had installed. We have sent a letter of demand giving the contractor a chance to correct the insufficent installation of the flooring. Hope this works, if not, must take it further.
Mavis


----------



## Mavis (Jun 16, 2010)

To Bud Cline,
Thank you also for your input on Allure Flooring.
Mavis


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I've been told that Allure Adhesive is just superglue.


----------



## Mavis (Jun 16, 2010)

Will super glue (Allure Adhesives) *REMEDY* the floor *BULGING *though out the room? We paid a professional to install a *USABLE FLOOR*, how does it effect the warenty if *WE* apply super glue? *Why do we have to play with gluing* when a profesional installed the flooring? Why does't Home Depot subsidury Halstead Traffic Master Allure Flooring place the glue in the box for future flooring coming up?


----------



## miriamcdb (Jul 17, 2012)

*Help!!*

Mavis, we are having the SAME problem with Allure flooring, except it's happening over the whole floor. We put down about 1000 sq feet of it. At first, it looked lovely. Now, approx. 5 months later, it is buckling at almost all of the seams. We put it over concrete in a basement. Had an extensive discussion with flooring expert at HD about what kind of flooring to by for the basement. The basement is dry, so moisture is not the problem.

Yesterday, I spent 5 hours non-stop with a heat gun going over the seams and hoping to melt the adhesive and reglue. It appeared to work and then alas - all buckling again this morning.

Do not want to take it all up. We had asbestos tile underneath, and although it was professionally removed, it looked like small pieces were remaining, and I'm worried that walking on the Allure may have pulverized the pieces. Hopefully not.

Am willing to superglue all the edges if it would work!!

Open to any ideas- Please help!! Thanks!


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

First, call the store. Insist they send out a rep. If that doesn't do any good call the manufacturer. If any tell you to use superglue or any fix, get it in writing. This product has a history of failures and the company has a spotty record of taking care of complaints. Keep a diary of everything and pictures in case you take them to court later.


----------



## Iflooru (Jul 24, 2012)

Did Home Depot install this for you? Have the seams been this way since installation? To me it sounds like an installation problem. The advise to contact home office is sound the store will fix the problem. Atleast I know Lowes would if home office is contacted. Good luck!


----------



## miriamcdb (Jul 17, 2012)

*we installed it ourselves*

My husband and I installed it ourselves. He's installed many types of flooring and is very experienced. Anyway, we are really just looking for a way to fix it. Not really interested in pursuing legal action unless it really cannot be fixed. thanks for your reply.


----------



## FlooringTrends (Jul 28, 2012)

*Final Resolution*

I'm hoping you will post a final resolution. I'd like to know what Home Depot did to make thing right. Jim


----------



## mitchellwu (Aug 20, 2012)

*Allure Vinyl Planking Lift*

Just installed it to replace living room carpet damaged by water.

The living room that had an exterior door leading outside and tracking rain water and dirt was always a problem. Also, with dogs and their occasional "mishaps", water resistance vinyl seemed the logical choice, especially since the carpet was 20+ years old.

I chose the "Blonde Maple" style from Home Depot and it looks really good and was not too dark. I wanted to open the room up with light and a dark color (although rich looking) would have made the room look smaller.

I looked at another house brand manufacturer at Lowe's but thought the Allure product was a little more durable and the adhesive sections were more substantial.

I experienced some lifting in certain areas and went to the internet to find out if others were experiencing the same problem and some were; however, the negative comments were from full time whiners and complainers who advised everyone to sue the company and start class action lawsuits (they must have been Democrats!)

Allure customer service "express" delivered two FREE small bottles of Allure Adhesive with instructions. Later, I misplaced the instructions and called customer service and the person walked me through the process that weren't specifically written in the instruction sent out with the adhesive. 

I followed her instructions and it worked great because I haven't seen
any more lifting.

There is a strong chemical smell as the new vinyl was "outgassing" but after a few weeks, that smell disappeared. (Impatient internet complainers and whiners talked about complaining to Allure, getting factory reps to visit them, getting Home Depot reps out, asking for refunds, ripping it all out, and then filling the internet with negative complaints. Doesn't anyone take responsibility for their choices anymore?)

Subsequently, I ran across customers at Home Depot who bragged about putting it in their rental properties to cut down on maintenance and upkeep and how it was a great product.

Advise getting the end seams tight. My first 4-5 feet of depth was "practice" because I noticed two separation gaps at the end joints of two rows. It was real obvious to me after I moved further into the room, so I can't see how I could have made the obvious errors. I was probably stressed about doing it the first time and making mistakes that I didn't see everything I needed to be doing until it was laid down and too late to adjust.

Advice .... keep the seems tight and inspect the side and end joints after each piece is installed. I got smarter as I got more experienced placing the planks.

Also, keep any dirt and debris off the adhesive sections so they won't lift up later because of poor contact. They will lay and hold when you first install them, but my lift later because the contact wasn't sufficient.

If you see lifting later, simple call Allure and get the special adhesive they offer. 

Mitchell :whistling2:


----------



## BABAKU (Dec 23, 2018)

*Re: allure flooring is a poor quality product.*

Hi all

I put the ALLURE vinyl flooring planks down in my bathroom two years ago. I installed over a level sheet vinyl floor as per ALL instructions. Bathroom has a 30" x 30" skylight. We live in a very temperate climate. Within a couple days the floor began to smell like rotting trach during the day. When I called the manufacturer they said " That product is manufactured in China and we don't always know what is in it". They told me that the smell might go away in a few week which it did. Within 3 months the seams began to separate. I called the manufacturer again and they sent me a free 2 oz bottle of special ALLURE glue. You know it as super glue. I also bought some ALLURE double stick repair tape from HD. I end up repairing a different seam every three months or so. 

I am pulling the stuff out next week and will be putting in tile. DO NOT BUY ALLURE flooring. Cheers


----------

